# Somebody PULEEZE make me finish this thing!!!



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I am tired of looking at it sitting on top of my needlecraft case gathering dust!!! Yet I just don't want to work on it anymore. What? Is this just more of the good stuff (not really) that we have to look forward to as we get even more older - that you get lazy or what? I need a shot in the arm or something to get me back to it and also those 30 some odd "almost finished" paintings that's been piling up in the spare room. Think a Vitamin B shot will do it? I am actually trying to kick-start myself by joining the local senior center. Checked it out a few days ago. Some great stuff going on there art-wise. Have been thinking about it. Maybe I should bring this piece in with me and work on there. I dunno....


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, you're so far with that piece. If you work on it for even an hour a day, you'll get it done and be glad you did. It's lovely!!


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

When this happens to me, I MAKE myself work on it thinking five minutes then I can put it back down. oddly once the five minutes is up I feel quite happy to continue with it for longer..I think we build up in our minds, saying day after day, I hate doing this.go on pick it up. just for five minutes....x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

It would drive me mad NOT finishing it with just four squares left. :lol:


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

We are all so different in the ways we approach things. Maybe working in the camaraderie of the other folks at the sr. center is just what you need?
What is your need: working alone or with others?


----------



## catwoman2013 (Mar 10, 2013)

You can do it!!! You've already done SO MUCH you HAVE to finish it!!! It's far away and I can't zoom in, but when you say "beaded" I have no idea what I'm actually looking at so I don't know how much time you've put in or how much time it would take to complete it, but it certainly looks VERY time consuming and you will feel SUCH an accomplishment WHEN you finish it not IF you finish it!!! Now that you've posted it here you have viewers who will want to see the end result!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I am tired of looking at it sitting on top of my needlecraft case gathering dust!!! Yet I just don't want to work on it anymore. What? Is this just more of the good stuff (not really) that we have to look forward to as we get even more older - that you get lazy or what? I need a shot in the arm or something to get me back to it and also those 30 some odd "almost finished" paintings that's been piling up in the spare room. Think a Vitamin B shot will do it? I am actually trying to kick-start myself by joining the local senior center. Checked it out a few days ago. Some great stuff going on there art-wise. Have been thinking about it. Maybe I should bring this piece in with me and work on there. I dunno....


Isn't this the one that's going to your son? That should be enough incentive to finish it. Just do one more square. Then you can rest, until I tell you do "Just do one more square" three more times. Then it'll be DONE!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Isn't this the one that's going to your son? That should be enough incentive to finish it. Just do one more square. Then you can rest, until I tell you do "Just do one more square" three more times. Then it'll be DONE!!


Yes, this is it! Just one more thing he is haunting me about!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

catwoman2013 said:


> You can do it!!! You've already done SO MUCH you HAVE to finish it!!! It's far away and I can't zoom in, but when you say "beaded" I have no idea what I'm actually looking at so I don't know how much time you've put in or how much time it would take to complete it, but it certainly looks VERY time consuming and you will feel SUCH an accomplishment WHEN you finish it not IF you finish it!!! Now that you've posted it here you have viewers who will want to see the end result!


This should help you get a better idea. Each square is beaded seperately. See these pics:


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Projects of this magnitude will often become a drudge to do ... You just want to be done with it.....At some point...you put it aside....and tell yourself you'll get back to it.....but every time you walk past it...the dread of working on it goes through your mind.....
This is for your son....so you know you must complete it...
Here's what you do.....First....place what you've worked on thus far out of site...Turn it around...cover it up....whatever you have to do.....just as long as you don't keep looking at it...
Second......take your pattern...and cover all but one of the squares you need to make....This is your only priority....to bead that one square...When you're done with this square...put it somewhere out of sight...
Third....Cover all your pattern but one square that you need to make....When complete put it with the other one....out of sight....
Fourth...Repeat(as above) for the remaining 2 squares...
This may all sound absurd.....but it works!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

As you know I had been having problems with my computer for the past couple of months. Well, it finally bought the computer farm and is now in data heaven. I now have a new computer that of course came with a nightmare of a program - the WINDOWS 8 platform! It is not for the faint of heart. What a pain that program is to navigate!!! Anyway...since my old computer died...it also took all 80 of my patterns that I had spent a kazillion hours designing for this collage. Whatta downer!! But at least I only have to redesign these last four, that is if I can make me do it.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh but your so close to finishing, may be your dear friend could inspire you, the lovely Native American lady.

I really look forward to seeing it when you have finished.

Sorry to hear about your PC, Some shops will put windows 7 on if you ask them.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

I remember this one! You supposed to make it for your son. He's not getting any YOUNGER. Think about all this time that HE is not enjoying it.

You are soooooooo close. Snap out of it!
:!:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Dusti said:


> As you know I had been having problems with my computer for the past couple of months. Well, it finally bought the computer farm and is now in data heaven. I now have a new computer that of course came with a nightmare of a program - the WINDOWS 8 platform! It is not for the faint of heart. What a pain that program is to navigate!!! Anyway...since my old computer died...it also took all 80 of my patterns that I had spent a kazillion hours designing for this collage. Whatta downer!! But at least I only have to redesign these last four, that is if I can make me do it.


After Windows 8 loads up. Go to the DESKTOP. All will be the same once you get in there (of course you will have to add your old stuff).

But everything works the same from the desktop.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I like Tallie's idea of blocking off the rest and working on one piece and resting in between. You have quite a magnificent project there and I hope you begin working again and finish. Only 4 more.....

I do sympathize. The older I get, the less drive I have. Maybe, like me, your get-up-and-go got-up-and-went. But when it comes to your artistic work, PULEEZE finish your thing AND SHOW IT TO US HERE!!! Strong enough????? LOL


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Angela c said:


> Oh but your so close to finishing, may be your dear friend could inspire you, the lovely Native American lady.
> 
> I really look forward to seeing it when you have finished.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your PC, Some shops will put windows 7 on if you ask them.


Thanks for your concern Angela. I don't know if you have worked with Windows 8 but if not it isn't anywhere near close to any resemblance whatsoever to Windows 7. But at least I got my son the computer geek to tweak it for me so I can actually get out of the first window. It was like seeing Chinese script when I first saw it. Holy moley!! I can't believe they would lay a new platform just like that on the public with no real head's up or warning. I did hear tho that a drastic update is in the works and that it should make the new windows 8 easier to manage. Sure hope so... as it is now I am only using half my computer; I have no clue what to do with the rest of it.

I just think I'm in a funk which worries me. The last time I was like this I became a vegetable for 5 YEARS! Did nothing creative whatsoever during that entire period. Even went to a shrink for a year...still nothing. The oddest thing was the creativity came back to me in a shock wave.

Want to hear the story behind that? Pretty eerie if you ask me. One night as I lay slumped like a pile of wet wash just languishing away in my easy chair, laying there watching, but not caring about what's on TV - when this movie came on that slowly drew my attention. As it turned out, it really was a pretty good movie, too. But still, I didn't even care enough to change the channel when it was over. I just lay there wasting the air in the room.

When the movie ended and the credits began to play, I started feeling sleepy. So I closed my eyes for a change of pace. I think I was zoning out because the song that was playing during the credits was kind of soothing, tho a bit on the religious side. I found out later that the name of the song was "The Maker." Guess to my surprise I was paying more attention to the song than I thought because as the very last words of the song came into my mind...I suddenly felt a chilling ripple like current almost like a cold hand running sharp fingers down my spine like it was cutting me open or something so it could let out the funk I had been in for the past five years!! It scared me! But it also freed me! I almost jumped out of the chair! I mean I sat up, fully alert and ready to take on a moving locomotive. One minute I'm a lump of useless dirt, next I'm this burning, hot, hot fire ball. It was that grand a scope. Want to know what those last few words of the song were?

"Oh river rise from your sleep!"
And I believe that "I" was the river being ordered to move and as crazy as it sounds, the very next morning I was back in my shop, working like a mad woman, working on 3 projects at once barely stopping to breathe. What amazes me about all this is that I hadn't been paying any attention to the words of that song as it was playing, yet the last few came in like a lightening bolt out of the blue. How's that for a freaky story? And I never stopped working since. That had to be over 15 years ago. So...I do worry when these weird do-nothing moods hit me. Can't be wasting another five years!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

OMG!!!!OMG!!!!!OMG!!!!Y-O-W-Z-AAAAAAAAAA...are you kidding me?YOU would have to be a SAINT to finish that.... :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Have not seen this beautiful & complicated project in a long time . You are a pro & I am sure you will finish it . I used to do this kind of bead work when I was young not any more . 
I want to meet with you in person , live in central Jersey but come to Mahattan regularly . If you want to meet let me know on my email [email protected]
Thank you.
Sarla.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I challenge you to finish this by July 4th !


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

It might not be a bad idea to work on the project outside of your house - less excuse to do something else. Take it to the senior center and work on it while you you socialize It will get done before you know it.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

That is a beautiful piece. Maybe give yourself a break for a couple of days and go back to it. I have a pair of knitted socks that I will never finish as it's on dpn(s) and I hate working on dpn(s) so I hear what your saying, BUT this piece is beautiful..........finish it. Make believe someone is paying you to finish it.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

sundrop016 said:


> That is a beautiful piece. Maybe give yourself a break for a couple of days and go back to it. I have a pair of knitted socks that I will never finish as it's on dpn(s) and I hate working on dpn(s) so I hear what your saying, BUT this piece is beautiful..........finish it. Make believe someone is paying you to finish it.


I hate dpns also . I just ordered a 9" circular size 0 needle on Amazon. Why don't you switch over and finish those socks!


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

That is a beautiful piece. Maybe give yourself a break for a couple of days and go back to it. I have a pair of knitted socks that I will never finish as it's on dpn(s) and I hate working on dpn(s) so I hear what your saying, BUT this piece is beautiful..........finish it. Make believe someone is paying you to finish it.

I noticed your from Bklyn...where? I lived in Coney Island as a kid, then moved to Ave O, got married and lived between Ave R & Ave S right off Kings Highway


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

That is a beautiful piece. Maybe give yourself a break for a couple of days and go back to it. I have a pair of knitted socks that I will never finish as it's on dpn(s) and I hate working on dpn(s) so I hear what your saying, BUT this piece is beautiful..........finish it. Make believe someone is paying you to finish it.

I noticed your from Bklyn...where? I lived in Coney Island as a kid, then moved to Ave O, got married and lived between Ave R & Ave S right off Kings Highway


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

Beeing a beader also I understand the need and the desire to finish. I agree with the others.....do one square a week til done. Please finish before it is too late.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

I will never finish the sock which is too bad because I'm at the heel I'm trying to find someone to finish it for me but everyone I know hates DPNs.


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow!!!! This is a piece of art. You MUST finish it. You are almost there, you can see the light at the end of the tunnel as some say. You are beyond the tunnel. Beading is tedious and time consuming, but this is well worth all the hours you have devoted to it. Please post the finished art work.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Stunning you must finish it.its to lovely not to.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Dusti said:


> Thanks for your concern Angela. I don't know if you have worked with Windows 8 but if not it isn't anywhere near close to any resemblance whatsoever to Windows 7. But at least I got my son the computer geek to tweak it for me so I can actually get out of the first window. It was like seeing Chinese script when I first saw it. Holy moley!! I can't believe they would lay a new platform just like that on the public with no real head's up or warning. I did hear tho that a drastic update is in the works and that it should make the new windows 8 easier to manage. Sure hope so... as it is now I am only using half my computer; I have no clue what to do with the rest of it.
> 
> I just think I'm in a funk which worries me. The last time I was like this I became a vegetable for 5 YEARS! Did nothing creative whatsoever during that entire period. Even went to a shrink for a year...still nothing. The oddest thing was the creativity came back to me in a shock wave.
> 
> ...


I have seen window's 8 and you are so wright nothing like 7, just thought it would be much better for you if you had it installed on your PC.

I'm not sure what you mean by (Want to hear the story behind that? Pretty eerie if you ask me.)

May be if you can find that song to buy and play it, that might help you.

I do hope you find something or someone to help you through this difficult time and that it doesn't last long.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

you do really wonderful bead work.. as a beader i appreciate the beauty of your work!! what size and type of bead are you using? you are using my favorite stitch...
i have a cross stitch dragon i have been working on for two years (it is quite large) and i can't seem to make myself finish it..
Blessings


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Awesome - you are so close and you will get such pleasure from finishing it!!!


----------



## missmaggi (Jul 16, 2013)

I am so awed by your talent. I would love to be able to create such beautiful art. I bead with delica's but not to that extent. Please finish for the sake of all of us who have watched your continued masterpiece with such awe. Just one more square at a time. You can do this. Sending you good thoughts!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Tell yourself you are going to work on it 15 minutes a day (you'll work on it longer once you get started). It is a masterpiece and it would be so sad not to finish when you are so close. You have a lot of KPers cheering for you to finish and I hope that helps.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

You can do it It is really nice!


----------



## catwoman2013 (Mar 10, 2013)

whoa! I was thoroughly impressed even before I couldn't tell what I was looking out, but now I'm blown away!  That looks very cool. I wouldn't worry about redoing ANY of the blocks until they're perfect - it has a defeating feeling. I'd finish the four that you're lacking, one at a time, and then if you feel like redoing something, have at it. You've come so far - just set yourself a small deadline like "I'll work 15 minutes tonight", or "I want to finish one block in the next two weeks" (or whatever is a likely timeframe), or some other feasible goal. You can do it! Slow and steady...


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you guys! You made some valid points and suggestions. But you also need to understand one important factor, and that is that I no longer have the other 76 patterns to work with. Yes, each square or beaded piece get's it own separate pattern - 80 squares, 80 patterns. BUT...I need the other patterns in order to design the next addition. Now, I CAN work it without those other patterns but it will mean a TON OF WORK because it will mean that I will just have to keep rebeading and rebeading and rebeading the one piece over and over till the fit works! 

It's not like, say, you draw a picture, then notice that one pencil line looks out of place and all you have to do to correct it is to erase it, then redraw it. You can't do that with beads. I have to completely dismantle the piece and simply redo it. Hopefully if the error is closer to the top where I am working then I can simply rip back a few rows. More often than not, I can't see the errors till AFTER I have completed the square and stuck it up next to the other squares where suddenly I can see one line is way off and doesn't connect up with the squares surrounding it. DO OVER!!! 

Some of this CAN be avoided if I have the other patterns to work from when designing the new pattern. NOW? It's even more tedious to do. Maybe after I get in a few sessions at the senior center, the old spark will re-ignite itself. Sure could use a strong dose of inspiration which I think I just might find there as I DID see some really great work there!!
Thanks again people for your kind help!
Dusty


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Do you live anywhere near the BAM? The rose gardens next door; you know the one with the 5000 rose bushes, should now be starting to look amazing. I would work an hour on this project, pack a lunch, wander the rose gardens and then head for home and another hour on the project. Maybe the second hour would need a wee bit of wine???
Heck just pack the project and the wine and mosey over to the rose gardens.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

best one yet! LOL!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

wow!


----------

